# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ξύλινοι τάρανδοι μέ έλκυθρο μέ Led

## weather1967

Εφτιαξα ακόμα μιά Χριστουγεννιάτικη κατασκευή,δυό ξύλινους τάρανδους μέ  ένα έλκυθρο πού από κάτω έβαλα 3 led 5 mm έν σειρά υψηλής φωτεινότητας,καί  μιά αντίσταση 330 Ohm 1/2 watt,με τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία 9 volt.

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες επί τού έργου,καί βήμα-βήμα η κατασκευή στήν παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...th-sledge.html

----------


## xristos2

κοιτα, σαν μαλλον πιο εμπειρος εχω να σου πω, οτι οσα λαμπακια και να φτιαξεις στο τελος πριν τα χριστουγεννα θα τα σκασεις χοντρα στην γυναικα σου γιατι εχει να κανει κατι ψωνια για τις γιορτες......
αν νομιζεις οτι θα την κοροιδεψεις με τα λαμπακια κανεις λαθος.
παντως ωραια ειναι!!

----------

